# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  SQL2005 Standalone to AD

## ScorpionSting

Hi,

I want to change a W2K3/SQL2005 server from standalone to be a member server of an existing Active Directory without breaking anything.

I can't seem to find any KB article for "best practise" or the like.

Any pointers to avoid issues with the Database continuing to function once added to AD would be appreciated.

----------


## rmiao

It shouldn't break anything if you don't change sql service account nor sql logins.

----------


## ScorpionSting

Thanks for your response.

It does currently have a few Windows Accounts in the DB Security (along with DB Accounts)....so also wanted to make sure they would remain intact with the same SSID.  :Smilie:

----------


## rmiao

Will not affect local windows account.

----------


## ScorpionSting

Thanks very much for taking the time to reply :Big Grin:

----------

